# The Haunting of Harrowstone



## fggs02 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pathfinder: The haunting of Harrowstone, Carrion Crown adventure path
I am looking to recruit four reserve players to step in whenever any of my current players step out. There are currently two groups of four players. You must post a primary and a secondary character concept. 
Either one of these concepts may be selected for development depending upon the changing needs of the groups. The catch is that the current members of both groups get to elect who they want to stand in the reserve slots. Each current group member gets one vote, and I will decide any ties. 
We will be electing two members for each group to stand in these reserve slots. 
This game does generally require 4-5 posts per week, so regular attendance is necessary should you get a permanent slot. 
Group 1 tends to move faster than group 2. 
The usual character hooks listed in the players guide for the carrion crown adventure path do not apply to reserve players. You will have to come up with something else. I do highly recommend that you do read the players guide before choosing a concept.
Log onto rpol.net and send me a request to join or a private message on rpol.net and I will add you to the reserved player threads for groups one and two. My username on rpol.net is demoneyes. There you will be able to post your character concepts. Don’t post your concepts in the private message to me or the RTJ, as the other players won’t be able to see it.


----------

